# Some Sushi



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Love this stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

did you make that yourself?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah man!! Good stuffs!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

tomsurles said:


> did you make that yourself?


No sir. I ain't got the skills for that. It was take out.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

I took a sushi class at school and really it's not as hard as you would think..getting the rice right is the hardest part, everything else isn't too bad..here's what we made


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i approve of this thread!

last time i had sushi:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

tomsurles said:


> I took a sushi class at school and really it's not as hard as you would think..getting the rice right is the hardest part, everything else isn't too bad..here's what we made
> View attachment 10436
> 
> View attachment 10437


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> i approve of this thread!
> 
> last time i had sushi:


Oh yeah! What a thing of beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats some good lookin bait


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

fresh bait... fish were meant to be cooked in my opinion...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I like yellowtail, and some fresh pompano or spanish never hurt no one


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

All the photos look good. If you haven't had Sushi Don't let your buddies fake you out bygetting you to try the Sea Urchin Roe!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Peixaria said:


> All the photos look good. If you haven't had Sushi Don't let your buddies fake you out bygetting you to try the Sea Urchin Roe!


 sea urchin is the best!!!! It took me a year after I started eating sushi to try it. Actually its very similar in texture and taste to eggs from whiting. I love sushi and sometimes make my own but I suck at making the rice!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Sushi is incredibly easy to prepare, done it a few times my self. The only cooking one has to do is boiling rice and mixing it some rice wine vinegar and sugar. Everything is just finely sliced and rolled. Having a stupidly sharp knife and a rolling mat are essential tho. I do love Brown Rice Sushi with Avacado and Tuna or Eel!

Btw surfmom, most of the rice preparation is in the rice itself. Are you using short grain rice or sushi labeled rice? The properties of the short grain makes all the difference lol.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Vinnx said:


> Sushi is incredibly easy to prepare, done it a few times my self. The only cooking one has to do is boiling rice and mixing it some rice wine vinegar and sugar. Everything is just finely sliced and rolled. Having a stupidly sharp knife and a rolling mat are essential tho. I do love Brown Rice Sushi with Avacado and Tuna or Eel!
> 
> Btw surfmom, most of the rice preparation is in the rice itself. Are you using short grain rice or sushi labeled rice? The properties of the short grain makes all the difference lol.


sushi rice it always comes out too starchy and just a big mushy mess


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

surfmom said:


> sushi rice it always comes out too starchy and just a big mushy mess


hmmm.. that sounds like 1 of two things.

1) Make sure you rinse the uncooked rice thoroughly before cooking, you need to keep rinsing it until the water on top the rice is crystal clear. All that cloudy stuff is starch that your washing away. 

2) Not sure if your using a rice cooker or just a pot, but mushy rice sounds like overcooked or stirred too much while cooking. 

It's got to be one of those lol


----------

